# Google Now on Fascinate?



## kyouten (Dec 23, 2011)

Like many others I have downloaded JB for the fascinate. The current alpha builds are running great but I have one question about a feature that is seemingly missing ( or am I just dumb?).

I can't seem to find any form of Google Now that will work. I've tried re-flashing the JB gapps and installing an independent APK designed to get google now on ICS and I still can't get it to properly work with voice and all on JB.

Have any of you been able to get it working?

EDIT: Flashed new build and gapps, and it's all working properly. I guess I just did it wrong the first time.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its the new google search

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

